# Positive signs?



## S33 (Jun 19, 2021)

I decided against this. I am working very hard to recognize positives as positives. Thank you to those who replied.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't think that living apart right now is a good idea at all. Things seem to be getting better but separating now could ruin that.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

I don’t see how a separation will be anything positive. I’m curious…do you think their could be someone else?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure I’d believe a separation will help with that. It’s usually an excuse to see what else is out there.


----------



## S33 (Jun 19, 2021)

.


----------



## S33 (Jun 19, 2021)

.


----------



## S33 (Jun 19, 2021)

.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

S33 said:


> Possibly is the grass is greener situation. But we have mutually agreed on a rule of no dating/etc during this. That’s a hard boundary for me. And he has 100% told me that I have “no competition”.


But how would you know for certain whether he does or doesn’t once he’s gone? Trust during a separation can be iffy. Perhaps his feelings for you will come back at some point but don’t rely on the old “absence makes the heart grow fonder” thing because the end result often is “for someone else”. Hopefully, everything will work out the way you want — but always be practical in the process.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

S33 said:


> No one else. Positive. But, a separation is somewhat unavoidable due to career demands on both of us, anyways.


How big of a distance are we talking about?


----------



## S33 (Jun 19, 2021)

.


----------



## S33 (Jun 19, 2021)

.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

He probably had a love interest, whether it gelled or not. Anyway, now he is horny and wants sex with you and since he told you he never has loved you romantically, to me, sex means nothing but getting his needs met. 

I'm glad you're in IC and getting more sure of yourself and planning for independence. I don't see how anyone can ever take back that they never have loved you but yet they married and had kids with you. Why? Because if they can't love the woman they marry and mother of their children, are they even capable of love? He may not love anyone but himself and his penis.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

S33 said:


> Flying distance. Multiple time zone distance. Again, not the first time we’ve done this, just the first time in _major_ crisis.
> I guess I am just seeing positives as positives and was hopeful for affirmation. The separation is really moot to me at this point- I see it as something that could be mutually healing.


I’m not going to lie so you feel better. I see him dating while he is away from you. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## S33 (Jun 19, 2021)

.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

S33 said:


> Definitely not the man I know. Who knows, maybe it’s a MLC. Thank you for your input.


Well did you know he didn’t love you? 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She’s deleted all her posts.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Openminded said:


> She’s deleted all her posts.


Something we said? 😏


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> Something we said? 😏


Something she didn't want to hear.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

S33 said:


> I decided against this. I am working very hard to recognize positives as positives. Thank you to those who replied.


Due to the fact that the op deleted her posts this thread is now closed.


----------

